
English docs for Element - A Desktop UI for VueJS are online now - leopoldthecuber
http://element.eleme.io/#/en-US
======
leopoldthecuber
After nearly two months of working with a professional translation team, we
finally have all the docs translated.

Last week we released Element 1.0.0 after nine release candidates. Today,
together with the English docs, we released version 1.0.1. Our community
cannot thrive without you guys, so please don't hesitate to use Element today!

------
naiv
I just found out about Element last weekend when I thought about porting the
SemanticUI components we need to VueJS and looked for alternatives. It's
fantastic to see an English version now, though Google Chrome already
translated the site well enough to get started.

The only component I am missing is a from-to range slider to narrow results.

Element UI would even be better if it would share the same API with MintUI.

------
lellansin
LGTM

------
zmh7057
niubility

